# Xbox help ??



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I cant seem to gain access or even log onto msn messenger via the xbox ??
Must have checked everything I could do 

When I start up, it comes up a error saying cannot connent to msn messenger live

So anyone know what the problem might be ??

Thanks in advanced
Ed


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bumpy


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Never mind got it sorted in the end
Thanks for all the help :lol:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You plugged the ethernet cable in, didn't you?
Had you've done that at 11pm, you'd have saved yourself the trouble of posting up 3 times.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

MSN on your Xbox sucks you just get wallies trying to talk to you in valuable gears of war time


----------

